# Painting of Cholla



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've been working on this painting of Cholla for quite a while & finally finished it today. (Have the day off & work on him while other paintings are drying.) Hedgie-Daddy picked out the background color. We both think it makes him look like he's floating in the air. :lol: Oh well. :roll:


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I love it! I am going to have to commission you to paint one of Hejji one of these days


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

I just saw this on facebook...it's an awesome pic PJM.
You are very talented!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Awesome, as always...I will nevern figure out how you can capture personalities so well...

I'm going to send you a piece of camo fleece so you can do one of Snarf. :roll:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That is so awesome (as always!) He is such a sweetie, I love how it looks like he is floating!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

As said on FB gorgeous  Your truly amazing with your paintings


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

WOW! you have the expression so exquisitely perfect. BRAVA! BRAVA! BRAVA!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sweet!  I'll add it to the site when i get off work!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW :shock: 

It's so awesome! Now all we need are wings and a halo...


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

awesomez! You should have put some clouds in the background. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, that's amazing! :3


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, that is wonderful.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I love it...PJ you really are talented!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Cholla looks ethereal


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's wonderful and you truly captured the cutest expression


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! It really means a lot to me.  I appreciate you all so much!


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

That is seriously spectacular! Nice job!


----------

